# Game Thread: Nuggets @ Blazers



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Tonight is a playoff game. Can't wait to see it. I'm in NYC and I'm going to a sports bar with a couple friends so I won't be back to this message board til the game is over. I love love reading the Game Thread afterwards so that I can see how you all were reacting as the game was being played. If you're actually going to the game, I'm jealous. Have fun.

Off I go!

Go Blazers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I was really looking forward to going to this game, but hurt my back so I had to sell my tickets.









At least it's on NBA TV, I just hope it's not black out here which most likely it will be. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Almost guaranteed that it'll be blacked out for the Portland folks


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Yikes, did I tune into a YMCA game?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Dang, did the hoop shrink? We can't make a shot at all.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Lucky that we are shooting some free throws or it would be over 6 minutes without a point.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Channing with the first field goal. 12 to 6, Portland down.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm having offensive rebounding deja vu from the Knicks game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Outlaw with a jumper. And Carmelo with a jam at the other end.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

The Portland starters didn't make a single FG in the entire 1st quarter. Blake 0-3, Roy, 0-3, Aldridge 0-3, Webster 0-0, Przybilla 0-2. I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. Frye and Outlaw off the bench were the only Blazers to make a FG in the 1st quarter.

BNM


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a friggin' miracle we're only down six. I'm not sure I can watch much more of this, hopefully this game shapes up soon.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Zack, please never watch a Blazer game again. 

Oh my God, what the heck is going on?! It's like the Bizzaro Blazers out there! Maybe they've been told to throw the game or something. I can't believe they'd be this bad after two days off. Were they all rooting for the Pats?!

GRAH!!!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I can't believe it, but I may just give up on this game at halftime. I know I probably shouldn't given the comebacks they're prone to, but this is just too hard to watch. We look like a complete joke out there, and given how much I dislike the Nuggets, it's killing me.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

This is bad, REALLY bad. I don't even remember the team stinking this bad during the painful 21 win season. The starters are still oh-for-whatever. We might go an entire half without a starter making a FG. I don't even think the Knicks have managed that feat.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> This is bad, REALLY bad. I don't even remember the team stinking this bad during the painful 21 win season. The starters are still oh-for-whatever. We might go an entire half without a starter making a FG. I don't even think the Knicks have managed that feat.
> 
> BNM


I think you've blocked it out, but we were this bad back then. 30-point losses (one to Denver as I recall) started like this and got worse.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you Brandon. Starters now a combined 1-15.

BNM


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

what's the score, time left? no comcast...


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I think you've blocked it out, but we were this bad back then. 30-point losses (one to Denver as I recall) started like this and got worse.


I know we got blown out on a regular basis, but I don't ever remember the starters going oh-for-the-first-quarter.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

And how about Denver? They are shooting ls than 0.360 from the field, haven't made a single 3-pointer and are still up by 13.

BNM


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Decent little run here, timeout Nuggets. Come on guys, make me a believer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Down by only 4! Hard to believe!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

WTF! Can they get any more streaky?! Woo!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, only down 4. How the heck did that happen? NEVER give up on this team.

BNM


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BS NBA TV is blacked out! Since it's not on NBA pass that means no streams either,,,not that I'd do that.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

As bad as we're shooting, we have to thank Iverson (2-10 FG) for keeping us in the game.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

We're now shooting "better" (37%) than Denver (36%)! Woo!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Who was it that was going to give up at the half?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok Brandon, you've convinced me, I'll keep watching.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, back down by 8. That didn't last long. Talk about streaky shooting by both teams.

BNM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll take a 6 point deficit going in to the half--that's manageable


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

God, I ****ing hate Jarrett Jack. How many times a game can a backup PG step out of bounds!!!!!

And how cold can these freaks get?!?!? They can't shoot or rebound! Bench LaMarcus *****!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Down six again going into halftime. I'm glad they were able to rally and make it a game again. You've got to expect Denver to heat up again though.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, the good news is we're ONLY down 6 at the half. The bad news is that Iverson went 2-11 and we're still down 6. Something tells me if we need to rely on Iverson continuing to shoot less than 20% just to stay close, we're going to be in trouble.

BNM


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, down 6 isn't bad at all. I actually like being down a little. We do better coming from behind rather than having a lead through most of the game. Just look at the last three games.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Well, the good news is we're ONLY down 6 at the half. The bad news is that Iverson went 2-11 and we're still down 6. Something tells me if we need to rely on Iverson continuing to shoot less than 20% just to stay close, we're going to be in trouble.
> 
> BNM


I don't think we're relying on Iverson shooting poorly... I think we're relying on actually making a few shots ourselves. This is just a case of coincidence implying causation that isn't there.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, but what are the odds that "coindidence" will recur in the 2nd half. I'm not a statistics major, but I'm guessing close to 0.

BNM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Jarrett played well despite some of the turnovers--6 points 6 assists 5 rebounds and 2 turnovers. I'll take the two sloppy turnovers--beats sergio's turnover haha


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, but what are the odds that "coindidence" will recur in the 2nd half. I'm not a statistics major, but I'm guessing close to 0.
> 
> BNM


If it's a coincidence, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

You GO Martell! Another 24-point 3rd quarter would look mighty good about now.

BNM


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

martell says in your face yega


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Something sure clicked...


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, starting the 3rd on an 11-0 run. Definitely a game of streaks.

BNM


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I've decided that every time the team has a slow start, I'll threaten to stop watching the game. :biggrin:

What a nice run to start the third, this team never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty nice little 3rd quarter out of Martel so far...


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SICK ending to the 3rd.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow (again) nothing like giving up 6 points in the final 1.9 seconds of the quarter to let Denver right back in it.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> Pretty nice little 3rd quarter out of Martel so far...


Yeah, what'd he go for, 15? Not quite 24, but still a heck of a quarter.

BNM


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Iverson heating up... this game's getting interesting

And yes I'm keeping a very close eye on this game... Houston's been sniffing Denver and Portland's behinds for a good few months now.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> If it's a coincidence, it doesn't matter.


Whatever. Point being, you knew Iverson would heat up at some point. He's the kind of streaky shooter that isn't going to let a 2-12 start discourage him.

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Whatever. Point being, you knew Iverson would heat up at some point. He's the kind of streaky shooter that isn't going to let a 2-12 start discourage him.
> 
> BNM


Exactly, just like you knew we wouldn't be shooting 0-11 all night.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Exactly, just like you knew we wouldn't be shooting 0-11 all night.


Yes, well once the starters got up to 0-14 I was beginning to wonder...

BNM


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, well once the starters got up to 0-14 I was beginning to wonder...
> 
> BNM


Hehe! No kidding!


We're in control of our own destinies now.

EDIT: I really wish I hadn't just said that.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Jarrett Jack is flirting with a triple double 

(17, 8, 9).


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

God this game has been amazing. I post this with 1:00 left, blazers up 2.

and wow that was a terrible "charging" call.

but what a great game. it's so tough to engage in pdx trade talks because all of these guys have helped this team win some amazing games with clutch play.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

BengalDuck said:


> God this game has been amazing. I post this with 1:00 left, blazers up 2.
> 
> and wow that was a terrible "charging" call.
> 
> but what a great game. it's so tough to engage in pdx trade talks because all of these guys have helped this team win some amazing games with clutch play.


Will Travis or Roy pull off another last second miracle?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

so who gets the ball? Webster?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Travis ties it with a freethrow


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Overtime!

100-100 :yay:


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Jesus... how many outrageously close games have we been in this year? Probably 2x the next highest team...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Let's start this game over, shall we? Five minutes for all the marbles.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What a crazy game. 6 Blazers in double figures. Fans are getting a lot of bang for their buck tonight.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Both Roy and JAck are close to a triple double.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

asdjifnawtr9-e9-tjg fuucking jack3-e58u3496


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

uh.. behind the back dribble W H Y?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SLAM said:


> Both Roy and JAck are close to a triple double.


More like a quadruple double for Jack now

intense game...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Hmm. A couple more turnovers and Jack nears a quadruple double.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

oops, you beat me to it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch... this is one of those heartbreaking "if only they'd hit their stupid FTs..." games. Tough tough loss.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

or if Jack wouldnt have tried to fast-break into three people, instead of opting to keep for the last shot..


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

You know Sports Center is going to have a ball saying "And Jarrett tries to go for a quadruple double...." Oh well part of the learning experience don't try to showboat with the damn game on the line.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> ouch... this is one of those heartbreaking "if only they'd hit their stupid FTs..." games. Tough tough loss.


Not even FTs... just FT. One FT.

I'm reminded of a similar game in the early 90's when Buck hit one of two with no time remaining, and we lost in OT. Can't remember the opponent, but it ended almost the same way (Terry missing a 3 with 0.7s left).

Gut-wrenching loss.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that sucked. Not only did they not win the season series, but they put themselves that much further out of 1st in the Division.

We gotta quit handing games to teams.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

My goodness. Denver only scored 5 total points in a 5 minute overtime? And beat us? 3 points in a 5 minute overtime? That's depressing.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Another Heartbreaker

Just goes to show you that you gotta make your free throws, it will haunt you later. Portland has lost some pretty close games lately, Cleveland loss by one, Denver loss by two, and they had to take New York to overtime to win. This is what they refer to as a rollercoaster ride, we're on a downward swing right now, but once the shots start falling again....you get the idea. We really need some interior defense.


:sad:​


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

blue32 said:


> or if Jack wouldnt have tried to fast-break into three people, instead of opting to keep for the last shot..


He simply cannot function in a fast break situation with defenders back. The guy is a one-trick pony. All he does is put his head down and bull his way to the basket.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

He does look like a little pit bull haha.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

If that stupid no-look-pass-cum-turnover from Jack isn't on Basketbawful tomorrow, then that site fails at doing what they do. Simply ricockulous.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack has terrible decision-making and dribbling skills for a "point guard." 

And the free throws- the game would have been over if Travis took his time on his first free throw in the 4th. But he rushed it and missed. Then Martell decides he can't shoot free throws in OT. 

A very disappointing loss to say the least. This one really hurt our chances of making the playoffs. What is the 2nd tiebreak with Denver now that they've tied the season series?


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Darkwebs said:


> What is the 2nd tiebreak with Denver now that they've tied the season series?


1. Results of games against each other.
2. Higher winning percentage in conference games.
3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division).
4. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference.
5. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in opposite conference.
6. Higher point differential between points scored and points allowed.

We currently have the edge in the 2nd tiebreaker category (16-10 vs 17-13).


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

stop being so down on this loss...we still have a pretty good shot at the playoffs..there is so much time left, look at utah


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

mrkorb said:


> 1. Results of games against each other.
> 2. Higher winning percentage in conference games.
> 3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division).
> 4. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference.
> ...


Thanks very much for this info. Sweet! At least we have the lead on the 2nd tiebreak, but we need to start winning more if we're gonna keep it. 

Go Blazers!:cheer:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That was rough. Yes, we still have time, but I really felt like we needed that win to make the playoffs. Now we're in 10th and Sacramento is starting to make a run. This is upsetting. You guys said it all. FTs, Jack's TO, but dangit, we still could've won. That was a great run in the third quarter. We're so close to being great. I hope Oden is the real deal.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ehizzy3 said:


> stop being so down on this loss...we still have a pretty good shot at the playoffs..there is so much time left, look at utah


Our chances of making the playoffs seem to be declining. We have been playing .500 ball for the past 30 days now. And now we lose an important player in Jones for at least a couple weeks. 

It's hard to believe that this is the team that won 13 straight. Have we cooled off and trended to our norm since that remarkable streak? Or have teams figure us out? Maybe our team is collectively in a slump? 

I don't know, but .500 ball isn't bad. It's just now enough to make the playoffs this year in the Wild Wild West.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

One more thing we need to keep in mind is that while we're all done with our series against the difficult members of our division, Denver and Utah still have 3 games remaining against each other, one of which is on Wednesday. Let's hope that they do enough damage to each other's records to keep us in contention for 7th-8th or the top spot in the division itself.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Also on the bright side, we get 5 more games against Seattle/Minnesota.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

mrkorb said:


> One more thing we need to keep in mind is that while we're all done with our series against the difficult members of our division, Denver and Utah still have 3 games remaining against each other, one of which is on Wednesday. Let's hope that they do enough damage to each other's records to keep us in contention for 7th-8th or the top spot in the division itself.


But who will do damage against Houston and Golden State, both of whom are also contending for the 7th-8th spots? Even if one of Utah or Denver drops out of the playoff picture (which is highly unlikely, barring a major injury to a major player), we still have to contend with the Warriors or Golden State for that eighth spot. The West is just too tough.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Darkwebs said:


> But who will do damage against Houston and Golden State, both of whom are also contending for the 7th-8th spots? Even if one of Utah or Denver drops out of the playoff picture (which is highly unlikely, barring a major injury to a major player), we still have to contend with the Warriors or Golden State for that eighth spot. The West is just too tough.


Which is why it is so important that we do well in our division. We hold the tie breaker over Utah, we currently hold a tie breaker based on our conference record over Denver, and with our relatively easy upcoming division schedule compared to Utah and Denver (who need to play each other 3 more times), I believe that is where we hold the best chance of getting into the playoffs. If we drop the remaining 5 games in our division (3 Sea, 2 Min), how we fare against Houston and Golden State (2 games remaining against each, 2-0 vs GS, 0-2 vs Hou) isn't going to matter at all because none of our division tie breaking advantages will ever come close to being exercised.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

One of the toughest losses of the season, and even though the playoff picture isn't looking too swell right now, we're still 27-20. That is REALLY good and ahead of whatever anyone expected.
The problem is there's like nine other teams or so 10 games over .500.
A 44-38, 45-37 record just doesn't seem enough to make the playoffs.

Just some observations from being at the game tonight..
- Our interior defense is so poor, especially when Frye is in. Denver just drove on us at will and got so many easy layups, it was ridiculous. At least knock 'em to the floor to create some doubt in their minds.
- Being at the RG is so fun now. Crowd is loud, even when we're making runs in the second quarter.
- Those first six minutes were as brutal as I've ever seen.
- LaMarcus looks like he's aiming his shots now instead of just going up and shooting the ball. Not a good sign..
- Our bigs, meaning Joel and Frye, need to stop flopping. Refs aren't calling the charges as much anymore. We just need to hang in there and just by physical and body guys up.
- The game looked like it was won when we were up 95-89 off Outlaw's breakaway dunk then followed with Anthony's offensive foul. Just tough...


----------

